# Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?



## Khaane (25. Februar 2009)

Servus Leute,

wir haben mal wieder Lust eine Kutterausfahrt zu unternehmen. Es ist uns zwar klar, dass man nur sehr wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, bzw. froh sein kann 1-2 brauchbare Dorsche zu landen.

Es kommt ja immer mehr in Mode mit Naturködern zu fischen, da sich in der Ostsee nur noch Kleinvieh tümmelt und mit Gummifisch so gut wie nichts geht. (LABOE)

Wie schaut es in Heiligenhafen aus, kann man dort noch mit Gummis fischen oder ist dort auch die Flaute ausgebrochen, weil wenn man nur ein paar Wittlinge und untermaßige Dorsche fängt, dann können wir uns die Aktion sparen.

Irgendwie muss die Zeit bis zum April überbrück werden - Dann gehts wieder mit dem Kleinboot nach DK.  (Jeder Wurf ein Fisch:vik


----------



## KlickerHH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Ich würde mir einen guten Platz auf der Einigkeit schnappen und keinem erzählen, dass du los warst. Wegen der Laichzeit.


----------



## Platte (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Was soll man dir dazu schreiben Khaane?|kopfkrat
Für mich lohnt es sich immer, wenn ich zb. mit der Karoline fahre
habe ich immer Spass und nen schönen Tag gehabt. Manchmal fängt man auch Fische :m Mal mehr , mal weniger #6
Manche fangen mit Guffi, andere mit Twister, wieder andere mit Pilker, manche auch mit Naturköder
Untermaßige sind eher selten momentan...
Wenn du nen schönen Tag haben möchte fahre raus, wenn du viel Fisch haben musst bleibe lieber zuhause.|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen guten Platz auf der Einigkeit schnappen und keinem erzählen, dass du los warst. Wegen der Laichzeit.



Welche Plätze sind denn zu empfehlen? Ganz hinten und ganz vorne?

Optimal wäre ein etwas windgeschützter Platz.

An der Einigkeit stört mich der recht hohe Ansturm, ich angel lieber in Ruhe anstatt dicht gedrängt.

Waren mal mit der MS "Monica" raus, war zwar nicht erfolgreich aber sehr entspannt mit ner lockeren Crew.#6


----------



## djoerni (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen guten Platz auf der Einigkeit schnappen und keinem erzählen, dass du los warst. Wegen der Laichzeit.



na das ist ja mal ne aussage! sorry, aber wenn man schon im moment mit der einigkeit fährt sollte man auch den a.... in der hose haben es zuzugeben!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Waren mal mit der MS "Monica" raus, war zwar nicht erfolgreich aber sehr entspannt mit ner lockeren Crew.#6



würd ich dir ganz ehrlich auch empfehlen ..die Fänge sind eh schlecht..auf allen Kuttern..auf der Einigkeit wird blos gleich jeder Fang über 10kg bekannt gemacht.Auf der Monika ist es jedenfalls freundlich und gepflegt  im gegen Satz zu einigen anderen Kuttern in Heiligenhafen#t....


----------



## yallamann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Ich würd von Dir aus nach Wismar fahren, is eh näher und die Christa nimmt nur angemeldete Leute mit. Kann ich bedingungslos empfehlen.


----------



## KlickerHH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Mich stört es ja auch nicht, aber es gibt ja Leute, die fahren zum Fischen in der Laichzeit, meckern aber auch gleichzeitig über die, die es tun. Ist wie mit der Bildzeitung, keiner liest sie.....

Ich würde ja auch fahren, aber ich bin in 3 Wochen auf Hitra, krieg sonst etwas dicke Luft Zuhause, wenn ich vor meinem 2-Wöchigen Urlaub nochmal ne Ostseetour mache....


----------



## KlickerHH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Bug oder Heck ist immer zu empfehlen, weil man einen grösseren Aktionsradius hat.:m
Wetter interessiert mich grundsätzlich nicht, bin ja Angler und kein Friseur, der auf die Frisur achten muss.|krach:


----------



## Khaane (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Bug oder Heck ist immer zu empfehlen, weil man einen grösseren Aktionsradius hat.:m
> Wetter interessiert mich grundsätzlich nicht, bin ja Angler und kein Friseur, der auf die Frisur achten muss.|krach:



Hab es einmal in Laboe erlebt, der Bug war recht hoch ca. 2-3m und es herrschte extremer Wind, dort oben konnte man kaum stehen und dann macht das ganze auch keinen Spaß.

Ich glaube es wird die Monika, die ist nicht so voll und fürn Sonntagsausflug reicht der Kutter wohl.

Wie ist es denn mit den Laichdorschen, wusste garnicht das die jetzt ablaichen, bzw. wie lange geht die Laichzeit noch?

Wäre es auch möglich die dicken Dinger wieder frei zu lassen?
(Dorsch schmeckt mir eh nicht )


----------



## Platte (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



angelpaar schrieb:


> es ist der winter ... wassertemperatur 1,0° grad ... tendenz steigend ... am samstag plus 10° grad ... dazu der warme regen ... der fisch kommt ... kein frust


Hi Tom, na dann kann ich ja wieder hoffen. Verlass mich jetzt auf dich:m


----------



## baltic25 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Na dann verlass ich mich auch mal drauf:vik:.......


----------



## sadako (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Waren gestern und vorgestern auf der Einigkeit. 
Die beiden Tage zuvor glücklicherweise nicht - da wurde pro Tag auch nur 1 Dorsch auf dem gesamten Kutter gefangen.

Als wir vorgestern mit waren, haben wir die ersten 3 Stunden nichts gefangen, bis auf unser Bekannter Rafa, der eine Platte im Nacken gehakt hatte 
Und in der ursprünglich letzten Drift ging es dann auf einmal Schlag auf Schlag - Thomas hatte einen anständigen Trupp entdeckt und hat dann noch um 4 Driften verlängert (sind dann auch erst um 16 Uhr in den Hafen zurück gekehrt), wodurch dann noch insgesamt zwischen 25 und 30 Fische hoch kamen. Ich selbst hatte 3 um die 4kg (hätte ich nicht noch 2 andere verloren) + 1 Wittling, mein Freund hatte 4 Dorsche, 2 Wittlinge und Rafa einen Dorsch. Der Größte an dem Tag wog etwas mehr als 11 kg.
Gestern sind wir dann nochmal dort hin gefahren (irgendwo hinter Tonne 5) und haben ganz gut gefangen. Rafa hat in der ersten Drift gleich einen mit 13 kg gefangen und über die ganze Fahrt noch 4 weitere - ich 3 Stück um die 3 kg. Durchschnitt lag bei 2 Dorschen pro Kopf. Einige wenige blieben Schneider. 

Also einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert - wenn man seine Ansprüche nicht all zu hoch schraubt


----------



## sadako (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Es kommt ja immer mehr in Mode mit Naturködern zu fischen, da sich in der Ostsee nur noch Kleinvieh tümmelt und mit Gummifisch so gut wie nichts geht.



Achso, das kann ich im Moment nur bestätigen - auf Gufi hatte ich nicht einen Biss - alle auf ein und den selben Solo-Pilker gefangen (100g Kieler Blitz in schwarz-rot-gold).
Allerdings waren die letzten beiden Tage die Farben relativ egal - wenn Dorsch da war, haben sie auf alle möglichen Farben gebissen.

Ein netter Engländer neben mir hat gestern übrigens dauerhaft mit Watti geangelt - er hatte damit eine tolle Doublette und einige Zeit später einen 22-Pfünder....


----------



## Platte (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



sadako schrieb:


> Waren gestern und vorgestern auf der Einigkeit.
> Die beiden Tage zuvor glücklicherweise nicht - da wurde pro Tag auch nur 1 Dorsch auf dem gesamten Kutter gefangen.


Da scheint es überall schlecht gelaufen zu sein, ich war nämlich auch auf einen anderen Kutter draußen. 
Wir haben 2 Dorsche an Bord gehabt.
Da wir langeweile hatten durchs Nichtsfangen haben wir rumgeblödelt.
Was dabei rauskam sind die beiden Dorsche.
Gefangen auf Frolic:vik:


 



Trotz wenig Fisch haben wir ne Menge Spass gehabt #6


----------



## Hausmarke (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

sCHEISS AUF DIE eINIGKEIT.Alle Kutter sind besser als die Einigkeit


----------



## sadako (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



Platte schrieb:


> Da wir langeweile hatten durchs Nichtsfangen haben wir rumgeblödelt.
> Was dabei rauskam sind die beiden Dorsche.
> Gefangen auf Frolic:vik:
> 
> ...



|muahahie Gesichter der anderen Angler hätte ich ja gerne gesehen


----------



## djoerni (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

ich war ja auch etwas ungläubig als mir der frolic gegeben wurde, aber nach dem dritten wurf biss und fisch:m
frolic wird mal der renner!!!


----------



## sadako (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich war ja auch etwas ungläubig als mir der frolic gegeben wurde, aber nach dem dritten wurf biss und fisch:m
> frolic wird mal der renner!!!



Da weiß ich ja, was ich ausprobieren werde, wenn mal wieder gar nichts geht hehehe


----------



## djoerni (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

das funktioniert aber nicht auf jedem kudder


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



Platte schrieb:


> Da scheint es überall schlecht gelaufen zu sein, ich war nämlich auch auf einen anderen Kutter draußen.
> Wir haben 2 Dorsche an Bord gehabt.
> Da wir langeweile hatten durchs Nichtsfangen haben wir rumgeblödelt.
> Was dabei rauskam sind die beiden Dorsche.
> ...




Wie geil ist das denn?:q:q:q

Jetzt hat's mich eben fast vom Stuhl gehauen vor lachen!

Petri Heil, zu euren Hunddorschen!


----------



## djoerni (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

@dirk

wenn ich nicht so verzweifelt gewesen wäre, hätte ich niemals nen frolic über den köder gebunden. aber komischerweise war es so, dass nachdem wir den frolic am haken hatten, die beiden einzigen dorsche des tages kamen. außer einem der im Vorfeld nicht ganz mit nach oben wollte#d


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

@ Djörni

Mit dem 8ten steht noch, oder?!

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat, Plätze sind noch frei auf der Karo am 08.03. ...


----------



## djoerni (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

eigentlich schon. prüfe das nochmal. aber im normalfall bin ich dabei. rufe dich dazu anfang der woche mal an.


----------



## bigbetter (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Moinsen,
fährt jemand am Sonntag auf der Karoline ?


----------



## djoerni (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

jupp da fahren so einige... hast pn...


----------



## baltic25 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Und...habt ihr was gefangen......??????


----------



## Karoline No.1 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Moin Moin Haben heute mit 9 fastanglern 18 schöne fische gefangen der längste war 87,5 cm der schwerste wog 8 Kg waren super nette lübecker ein toller trup nur der regen hat etwas gestört ansonsten ein schöner tag liebe grüße claudia


----------



## Hechtpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Bleibt lieber zu Hause.Für 3, oder 4 Dorsche gehe ich nicht mehr auf einen Kutter.Die Besten Zeiten sind vorbei........Schade eigentlich......


----------



## bacalo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Bleibt lieber zu Hause.Für 3, oder 4 Dorsche gehe ich nicht mehr auf einen Kutter.Die Besten Zeiten sind vorbei........Schade eigentlich......



Na dann,

Claudia, wir sehen uns im Mai#6.

Reservier mir mal einen Platz zwischen Ulla und Fredy.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## eiswerner (13. März 2009)

*AW: Kutterausfahrt Heiligenhafen - Lohnt es sich?*

Auf die Frage ob es sich Rentiert ?????:#d
Meine meinung ist das war mal, wenn ich rechne von mir nach Heiligenhafen das sind 2X860 Kilometer für ein Wochenende natürlich mit Übernachtung und Ausfahrt. Wenn ich das 2 mal mache kann ich auch 2 !!!! Wochen nach Norwegen fahren, da hab ich mehr davon.#6


----------

